
Canada fought the war on science. Here’s how scientists won - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/4/29/15479888/harper-war-science-resistance-march-climate
======
valuearb
Not funding as much of your research as you want isn't a "war". A war is
actively denying scientific evidence.

